
Intelligent Tracking Prevention - OberstKrueger
https://webkit.org/blog/7675/intelligent-tracking-prevention/
======
alwillis
The money paragraph:

 _A machine learning model is used to classify which top privately-controlled
domains have the ability to track the user cross-site, based on the collected
statistics. Out of the various statistics collected, three vectors turned out
to have strong signal for classification based on current tracking practices:
subresource under number of unique domains, sub frame under number of unique
domains, and number of unique domains redirected to. All data collection and
classification happens on-device._

